# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Giày Tây Da Đà Điểu Thật Kiểu Vây Chân DD07

## qwerty

Giày Tây Da Đà Điểu Thật Kiểu Vây Chân DD07 do cty Bop da bo nam VR360 phân phối hotline / Zalo / Viber: 0989208844

Giày tây da đà điểu thật DD07 là một trong những mẫu giày da đặc trưng mới của cửa hàng Đồ Da VR360. Với chất liệu da đà điểu đặc biệt không giống như các chất liệu khác, sở hữu nhiều tính năng riêng biệt cùng độ bền cao cho đôi giày hoàn hảo và đặc biệt hơn. Cùng đón xem item giày mới này sẽ có những ưu điểm gì nổi bật mà khiến các chàng trai luôn mong đón chờ để sở hữu cho mình nhé!
 Chất liệu được sử dụng cho mẫu giày tây sang trọng này đó là dòng da đà điểu cao cấp. Phần da vây chân được lựa chọn là một phần da vô cùng đặc biệt, với những lớp sừng vây đanh cứng, chắc chắn xếp lớp và có độ bóng được điểm ngay chính giữa đôi giày. Hai đôi giày có sự tương xứng đồng đều, không có sự chênh lệch và hoàn hảo tới từng điểm. Những phần da hai bên có những đường vân tạo thành những ô vuông lục giác nhỏ tạo sự hài hòa cho đôi giày cùng những phần da khác.
 Thiết kế dạng giày tây sang trọng, đẳng cấp cho bạn có thể sử dụng trong những ngày hội họp, sự kiện, tiệc tùng hay những ngày đi làm nổi bật. Kích thước chuẩn xác cho bạn đi vừa vặn vào chân tạo sự êm ái, không gây cảm giác khó chịu khi đi lại nhiều. Với những đường chỉ may chuẩn xác đã mang đến một đôi giày hoàn chỉnh, chắc chắn và không kém phần tinh tế.
 Một đôi giày chắc chắn cho bạn an tâm sử dụng lâu dài và đây cũng là món phụ kiện thể hiện được gu thời trang độc đáo, sang trọng và không kém phần đẳng cấp cho bạn. Đừng ngại ngần thêm mà không tranh thủ sở hữu ngay cho mình một đôi giày vừa vặn, phù hợp với mình, chắc chắn bạn sẽ không thất vọng khi đã lựa chọn và sử dụng nó đâu.

Hotline / Zalo / Viber: 0989208844
 Showroom Trung Tâm : 1352 Trường Sa, P3, Tân Bình
 Chi nhánh 2: 5 Ngõ 5 , Láng hạ, Thành Công, Ba Đình
 Email: Tuidacasau.vn@gmail.com
 Web site Cặp da bò cho nam : https://tuidacasau.vn

----------

